# First Class Train Travel Article



## tommylicious (Mar 24, 2017)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/first-class-on-regional-trains-not-like-the-orient-express-man-discovers-20170323124722


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2017)

Lol.


----------



## BCL (Mar 24, 2017)

Is this like the UK version of The Onion?

Seriously though - I rode on a "First Class" car between Sydney and Melbourne back in the early 90s. It was not a first class experience. It was the middle of the Australian winter and the heater was not working in our car. I was traveling with my parents straight from my college graduation ceremony, and my dad noticed that there were empty seats in another first class car that had heat. That worked until the conductor woke us up telling us in no uncertain terms that were were not to be seated anywhere other than our assigned seats. So we reluctantly went back and dealt with the cold. Then in the middle of the night his relief conductor started waking up everyone in this car and told us we could go to the other car that had heat. Sigh.


----------



## ScouseAndy (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah the Daily Mash is sactirical


----------



## Manny T (Mar 25, 2017)

If he wants First Class travel with white coated attendants and an open bar, he should travel IP's business class on the Hoosier State.

Oops, sorry, he can't anymore.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 25, 2017)

He's talking about regional trains in the UK. Glad that he was not talking about our trains but to think about it, we could use some live entertainment on the regional routes. It would break up the ride, especially during rush hours.


----------



## tommylicious (Mar 28, 2017)

hahaha thot this was funny


----------

